# July 4th Sale at Halloween Asylum



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Hey all, we've had soooo many calls about whether or not we'd be having a 4th of July Sale that we decided to do it! Although many items still have not arrived yet for the season, everything that is currently in stock is 15% off. No coupon codes are needed - sale prices are listed right on the site!


----------

